# ME 8 Police real or not?



## seeker

I got this pistol couple days ago:








Grandfather of my friend clean it and said its a good pistol and should work fine.
After that i search on internet and find its actualy not a real gun its only shot blanks.
Searching more i find that this gun can be easily converted to real gun.
Now question is how i actualy can know the truth,the guy who clean it tell me he is real,i supose he
has enough experinece as ex soldier to confirm that.Now if is real what ammo should i put in it and try it?

P.S.
Some pictures:


----------



## Packard

First tell us if it is made of steel. Does a magnet stick to the slide? To the frame?


----------



## seeker

Yes its made of steel,didnt undestand you well secend question english is not my regular language.I can put some pictures if needed


----------



## seeker

added some pictures...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

this is a replica designed to fire blanks..... converting it to fire real ammo is not legal here in the united states.


----------



## seeker

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> this is a replica designed to fire blanks..... converting it to fire real ammo is not legal here in the united states.


Did you saw pictures i post,you shure its replica?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

seeker said:


> Did you saw pictures i post,you shure its replica?


yes


----------



## seeker

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> yes


Thank you


----------



## scooter

*Blanks only*

It is an 8 mm blank pistol, I dont think anyone makes 8mm ammo (could be wrong?)
The frames/barrels on blank guns may be steel but it is soft steel and if you could find ammo it would most likely blow up in your hand.
Looking at the split down the middle of the frame at the grip I would bet it is "pot metal"(very weak)
DONT TRY IT.


----------



## denner

Interesting. On a further note I believe the barrel must be permanently plugged in compliance w/ U.S. Federal law. Here's a newer model made by Bruni


----------



## MLB

That's a cool knockoff of a Walther ppk. Thanks for posting the pics though. 
Certainly a no-go on putting any live ammo in there. It'll be bad for you and the gun.


----------

